# Cinnamon Toast



## Candocook (Jan 24, 2007)

Something so simple but so good. I made it yesterday for my book club refreshments and everyone loved it. Iused to make this recipe all the time, and had forgotten about it until recently. 

Cream 2 sticks of butter with 1 1/2C white sugar. Add cinnamon--can't give an exact amount but don't skimp. I added just a little vanilla this time.
Spread on bread. Bake at 350* for about 20 minutes. Check the bottom of the bread to make sure it has started to brown. Remove and cut into triangles while still hot. This will keep in a closed tin/tupperware very well.
My kitchen is cool and the butter was a bit stiff for spreading so I nuked it a little. It was perfect for spreading a nice thin layer of the mixture.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2007)

I remember having cinnamon toast back in the 70s while on vacation in the Rockies with my parents.  I loved it, had it almost every morning.   I've loved it ever since.   My kids, now 21 and 18 are particularly fond of it, as well.   I found an easire way to make it, however.

I simply make toast in the toaster, and then spread the toast with butter.  Then, I sprinkle cinnamon sugar (I always keep a tupperware of the stuff in my cabinet) right onto the hot toast.  Cut and serve.  

When they'd come home from school on blustery winter afternoons, I'd have hot chocolate and cinnamon sugar waffles waiting for them!  Same thing as toast, just using waffles from the freezer.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 24, 2007)

*Is there anything more delicious on a cold afternoon than hot chocolate and cinnamon toast?  Wow, it's been a long time for me since I had it but you can bet I'll have some today.  I make mine the same way, a slice of good toasted rustic bread, butter and cinnamon sugar mixture.  Simple, and ooooh so good.*


----------



## Barbara (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow memories! Cinnamon toasts made by my "Nanna" she always had it made in her cupboard too. Thanks for the reminder, I will make it for my grand kids.


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 24, 2007)

When I was a child we didn't have a toaster, and my parents made cinnamon toast by putting dots of butter on bread in each corner and the center, like a domino. Then sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar we kept in a shaker.  Then toasted under the broiler.  It was bubbly on the spots and toasted only on the top, soft on the bottom.  Very good.  I had forgotten that. Thanks for the post.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, this stuff is delicious.  I usually make mine on griddle though... also brown sugar in place of regular sugar adds some extra flavour


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 24, 2007)

My mom used to keep a shaker of cinnamon and sugar on the kitchen table, and we often made cinnamon toast by buttering freshly made toast and then sprinkling the mixture on the hot toast with the melty butter...  _YUM!_  

These days, I make a Cinnamon Swirl Bread that is whole wheat, and I put toasted pecan pieces in before I roll up the loaves...


----------



## cjs (Jan 25, 2007)

How very curious cinnamon toast would be brot up at this time...last weekend in the trailer at the beach, I wanted something for dessert and was feeling quite lazy, when I happened to remember cinnamon toast from my (and my kid's) childhood and fixed a couple pieces. I was so surprised that my husband had never heard of nor eaten this!! (what a deprived childhood!) He liked it so much, we had it again with breakfast the next morning.


----------



## callie (Jan 25, 2007)

My mom always made cinnamon toast for me when I was young.  I still make it just the way she does:  white bread, buttered on one side, sprinkle with sugar, sprinkle with cinnamon, then sprinkle with sugar again.  Under the broiler it goes till bubbly and the edges of the toast are brown.  Her rule:  don't skimp on butter, sugar or cinnamon!


----------



## lulu (Jan 25, 2007)

I love the idea os cinnamon toast.  Presumably it is better with a certain sort of bread?


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't thought of this in years.  I can't remember if I ever made it for my boys.    Since I was against white sugar at the time, I probably didn't.


----------



## callie (Jan 25, 2007)

My grandmother (Mom's mom) made cinnamon toast for me when I was at her house.  She made it the same way as Mom but cut the toast into strips.  Such a little thing...but made it seem extra special to me.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2007)

_I make cinnamon toast for the kids all the time..If someone is having one of those picky days, we get out small cookie cutters and after buttering and putting on the cinnamon sugar we cut them out and serve them on a plate with a cup of hot chocolate  Amazing what fancying them up does for a child._

_kadesma_


----------



## rickell (Jan 25, 2007)

My husband makes this all the time for some reason he
uses powder sugar, the kids love it.  I am the one who
makes the kids hot chocolate I will have to add some
toast next time.  Going to be very cold this weekend I will
make some.  The toast will be a nice surprise.

The weather folks say we need to get ready for the deep freezer
temps


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> My mom used to keep a shaker of cinnamon and sugar on the kitchen table, and we often made cinnamon toast by buttering freshly made toast and then sprinkling the mixture on the hot toast with the melty butter... _YUM!_
> 
> These days, I make a Cinnamon Swirl Bread that is whole wheat, and I put toasted pecan pieces in before I roll up the loaves...


 
It's funny how I will read something in a thread and incorporate it in my cooking.  I currently have my bread machine knead the dough for my sandwich bread, but the dough is too much for my loaf pan.  so I always have this extra blob left over that I usually make 5 dinner rolls out of.  But today, I rolled out that dough, added some raisins, sugar and cinnamon, and it is currently baking, smells heavenly.  Thannks, chefjune for the idea for my mini cinnamon raisin bread!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 25, 2007)

Lulu, most breads are just fine (don't think I would try a rye or pumpersnikel, which is what we call it, though).

But love it with Hawaiian bread or Challah.


----------



## amber (Jan 25, 2007)

Havent had cinnamon toast in years.  I do it the same as vera, just put the toast the bread in the toaster, and butter and the mixture of brown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2007)

Omigosh..what memories. If my blankety blank bread turns out, I'll make some cinnamon bread with a slice of it. If not, I'll use regular bread.  Gotta have some.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Candocook

That sounds delicious. I am going to make it, next time I have all the ingredients, in the house. On Sunday, I hope.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 26, 2007)

I have never had cinnomen toast. 
Am i the only one here, who hasnt?

Mel


----------



## licia (Jan 26, 2007)

My little grandaughters have cinnamon toast almost every morning.  I used to make it for my kids and we'd have tea time after school. They'd tell me about their day and we had the nicest time.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, Mel, you may be!! 
And yes, I made cinnamon toast the way everyone else does, the sugar/cinnamon mix from an antique shaker.
BUT, this is a wonderful recipe to use for a tea, brunch--or just to have as a not so sweet snack in a tin.


----------

